# Yooper flag



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERY ONE!!!!







View attachment 1236


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

And to you too.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right back at ya---GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

If that isn't ever a picture of ******** up north I don't know what is!


----------

